# Sony alpha 580 - Your Thought?



## DiskoJoe (Apr 11, 2012)

I am in need of a motor upgrade that has more megapixels and higher usable ISO capacity, at least 3200 but 6400 would be better. I also have some minolta md lenses and a sigma af 70-210mm f2.8 apo that I would like to keep using since it is an awesome lens that I cannot afford to upgrade at this time. 

Alright - converse.


----------

